# Replacing a bubble counter- help



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

I have what I believe is a Miwaulkee c02 regulator with bubble counter attached. Im not positive about the brand because I bought it second hand (it came with a miwaulkee probe though). Recently the bubble counter has cracked and it began to leak water. I sealed it with marine locktight epoxy and it was good for about a week untill it started leaking again. Ive tried to reseal the locktight but it dosent seem to bond well to itself as its been 4 days and it still feels tacky. I'm wondering if theres any way to take out the bubble counter and replace it with a new one. It looks to me like there is a glue/ sealent where the bubble counter thread meets the solenoid.
It looks just like this: ( I think this is the system I have) http://www.water-testers.com/contents/media/t_ma957%20co2%20reg.jpg
Any advice or experience is appreciated as usual.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Most likely it needs replacement. Do you have any pictures of this bubble counter?


----------



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

Do you mean replace the entire regulator or just the bubble counter? I hope you mean the ladder. Heres a few pictures of the unit I took with my cell phone (sorry for poor quality) The gray goop under the bubble counter is the locktight epoxy


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

You need a new Bubble counter.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That is a Milwaukee regulator and the Milwaukee bubble counter tends to leak at the bottom connection, based on my experience. It relies upon a very thin O-ring to seal the bottom connection, making it a critical joint dimension-wise. The whole bubble counter just unscrews from the needle valve, leaving an identical male fitting to that on the top of the bubble counter. You can attach the CO2 tubing to that needle valve fitting just as you did to the bubble counter fitting. Then make a simple DIY bubble counter and install it in the tubing above the needle valve.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I think your going to need a new needle valve as well by the looks of your epoxy covered needle valve. Thats if you plan on buying a new bubble counter.


----------



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

anyone know a good place to buy a replacement bubble counter for this model?


----------



## ajoyprabhu (Jan 7, 2006)

I had a simialr problem. Mine broke in transportation a few weeks ago. Marinedepot.com has it, but is backordered. Aquatic magic on ebay has it: http://cgi.ebay.com/JBJ-Bubble-Coun...hZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

All the best!

Ajoy


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Rex Grigg sells a simple, rugged bubble counter that goes in the CO2 line to the tank. http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html


----------

